# Homeowners association disallows dishes. Is this legal?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I know someone who lives in a homeowners' assoviation development and they have refused to let them put up a satellite. Is this legal? If not, where can I find the related law?

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No, it's not legal. Here is a Q&A about the law. This link is located on our Links page.

http://www.fcc.gov/mb/facts/otard.html


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Thank you. Very much appreciated.

Cory


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

smack 'em-i try to work with these associations, but sometimes you think they just came down off the mountain after talking to God by the way they act!!!!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone on that homeowner's association board work for the cable company?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not only is it LEGAL for your friend to put up a Dish, but he DOES NOT have to ask their permission ! If they think they have a legit reason , then the HOA has to convince the FCC - not your friend.

But have him read all the facts on the OTARD link so he knows what he can and can't do.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, about the only restrictions i remember off hand is you can't throw a dish on a historical property(say-montecello-the home of thomas jefferson, for example) or that the installation of the dish poses some kind of safety risk(a dish duct taped to the front stoop, for example-i HAVE seen this if you can imagine)...


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It cannot be in a common area either. I assume that is not the case here.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

All in the docs. Thank you all for your help.

Cory


----------

